# 2013 AKC National



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Ann
I would have LOVED to meet you guys finally! Shoot...Jodie and Pat are going to a seminar so it looks like I will pretty much by ourselves this year..
Michelle

Pretty sure this is our last one.. Titan will be 9 and the stress for me is not my favorite thing.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I was totally planning on going, got Flip qualified in rally even though rally is not something I enjoy. And then I found out Sylvia Bishop was coming to town that weekend....


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Yeah rally isn't really my bag. I did novice because it was something Gabby could do as a pup. Then I entered advanced because I needed something at National (GRCA) between agility and field. So this fall I did a trial to finish the title. I have no intention of doing excellent. 

I do "want" to go because all that is going on. Not to mention vendors. I think it will be fun. 

Michelle we will meet.....somewhere. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Whoo-Hoo, just got our qualifying email too. I should print it out in case we never get an NOI invite ROFL


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I am keeping mine for Gabby's "resume". Hey they qualified! It's worth something. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Does anyone know what the invite is based on? Is it placements or scores? Or Both?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Based on Q's and scores


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> Based on Q's and scores


Thanks<:

My one instructor got her invite for her little girl... who is an RN after 3 trials. She did get a 100 score, but the other 2 were in the high 90's... but still she got an invite? 

I know of other people who got invited with RN's and others with RAE's who didn't... and I was trying to figure out what it was all based on. I'm going to guess a percentage of total scores in the 90's or above a certain#?  

Ann and Gabby definitely deserve to go - Congrats!!!! And yes, I would frame it.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

For RN, RA, and RE level, I you have to have earned the title in the qualifying period, and have three scores of at least 90.

For RAE, I think it was at least 5 RAE legs earned in the qualifying period and 3 scores of 100.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> For RN, RA, and RE level, I you have to have earned the title in the qualifying period, and have three scores of at least 90.


^ That makes sense. I don't know all of everyone's scores, so it could be they were like me and had at least 1 score in both RN and RA below 90. 

Then again I'm halfway thinking OMG that's a lot of people being invited...


----------

